# Pics of your sawmill lumber home or cabin ?



## Eddiebo (Aug 26, 2012)

Would anyone share pics of your sawmill lumber home or cabin builds? We are building a pioneer style lumber home, and would like to see your builds.


----------



## Eddiebo (Aug 26, 2012)

Surely there are members that are proud enough of their home builds to show a pic or two.:blink:


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Haven't built one yet but plan to build a simple hunting cabin this summer.


----------



## Eddiebo (Aug 26, 2012)

Please share details !!!!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Eddiebo said:


> Please share details !!!!


We want to see your details!!!!


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Subscribed!


----------

